# 

## jadimusic

Witam
Mam podwieszany zestaw WC (nie wiem jakiej firmy) i jest problem polegający na tym, że nie spłukuje przedniej części - najbardziej oddalonej od wylotu wody ze spłuczki. Czy jest możliwość regulacji, lub co należałoby zrobić, aby zestaw poprawnie spłukiwał całą miskę?

----------


## barzuc

Znaczy za mało wody leci?
Jeśli masz stelaż podtynkowy to zdejmujesz klapkę z przyciskami (najczęściej najpierw przesuwasz w górę lub w dół  - "szorując po płytkach" a potem unosisz - odsuwasz od ściany - od krawędzi w której stronę przesuwałeś) i w ten sposób dostajesz się do wnętrza. Ale tutaj już w zależności od producenta i modelu sposób regulacji jest różny. Można na czuja próbować pokręcić tym lub owym (zawsze tylko jednym na raz)... ale trzeba uważać żeby czegoś nie rozkręcić. Generalnie - trochę ryzykowne  :wink: .
Po zdjęciu klapki spróbuj znaleźć nazwę producenta (i najlepiej model) używanego stelaża. Wtedy poszukanie instrukcji regulacji (albo skorzystanie z czyjejś wiedzy) to będzie czysta formalność  :smile:

----------


## jadimusic

Czy wody leci dużo czy mało - tego nie wiem - wydaje się że "porównywalnie z innymi wiodącymi muszlami "  :big grin:   - im dłużej trzymam przycisk tym dłużej leci, ale nie dolatuje do końca miski - punktu przeciwległego do wlotu. Tak jakby za mała wydajność...
Jak wrócę do domu sprawdzę czy jest jakieś oznaczenie producenta i coś do kręcenia za przyciskami bo jak ostatnio zdejmowałem przyciski to nic do regulacji nie widziałem.

----------


## piterazim

może po prostu "ten typ tak ma"

----------


## dudi998

Nie wiem jak jest w tych typach podwieszanych ale podejrzewam że podobnie jak w kompakcie,  a tam jest to tak wykonane że w otwory w które wpływa woda ze spłuczki założone są takie plastikowe rurki powodujące ze woda spłukuje przednią ścianę miski może nie masz tych rurek i to jest powodem

----------


## morito

Witam,
Skorzystam z okazji i zapytam się jak wyregulować ilość wypływającej wody w stelażu GROHE RAPID ?

Dziękuję

----------


## asiulka

ja z kolei mam problem w stelażu Grohe rapid na dwa przyciski, z obu leci taka sama ilość wody,a jak wiadomo jeden powinien być na połowę spłukiwania

 czy można to wyregulować już w trakcie używania WC(po zabudowaniu), wygląda na to ,ze montażysta "zlał" sprawę

----------


## pablitoo

Nie wiem czy Wam to coś pomoże - posiadam stelaż Geberit - podczas użytkowania wrzucam doń niebieskie tabletki dezynfekujące wodę i zapobiegające osadzaniu kamienia w muszli - kilka dni temu taka tabletka zablokowała mi spłuczkę - woda cały czas się wylewała do muszli - siłą rzeczy zdemontowałem przycisk i wyjąłem cały mechanizm spłukujący - na powierzchni tulei jest regulacja ilości zużywanej wody do spłukiwania i mechaniczna  regulacja ilości wody podczas spłuknięcia mniejszej ilości wody .

Na pewno i Grohe tez takie regulacje udostępnia - trzeba bezwzględnie rozebrać spłuczkę i poszukać tych regulacji  ...

----------


## cieszynianka

> ja z kolei mam problem w stelażu Grohe rapid na dwa przyciski, z obu leci taka sama ilość wody,a jak wiadomo jeden powinien być na połowę spłukiwania
> 
>  czy można to wyregulować już w trakcie używania WC(po zabudowaniu), wygląda na to ,ze montażysta "zlał" sprawę


Miałam podobny problem ze spłuczką Geberita. Napisałam maila do producenta, podałam swoje namiary i ........... zadzwonił pan serwisant, ustaliliśmy dogodny termin, w ramach gwarancji został wymieniony dzwon i teraz działa bez zarzutu   :big grin:  
Grohe też ma swoich serwisantów i też robi takie usługi w ramach gwarancji.
Napisz do nich, opisz swój problem i czekaj na odzew.
Powodzenia
 :Wink2:

----------


## tomkrzysiek

Tutaj jest film z Grohe na temat montarzu , powodzenia!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kbeKt...eature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G4_RS...eature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QNNLn...eature=related

----------


## freetask

w starym mieszkaniu mieliśmy Koło i taka była uroda miski, że przodu nie spłukiwało po prostu i już, ponadto brzeg był tak szeroki, że nie pasowały koszyczki, tzn. tam gdzie dało się już powiesić koszyczek,tam woda nie docierała... więc tym razem nie braliśmy koła...

----------


## out

tak moim skromnym zdaniem - każdy kto chce zostać inżynierem powinien w toku studiów mieć zaliczenie z złożenia i wyregulowania spłuczki ustępowej . . . ciekawe ilu mniej było by inżynierów  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## freetask

> tak moim skromnym zdaniem - każdy kto chce zostać inżynierem powinien w toku studiów mieć zaliczenie z złożenia i wyregulowania spłuczki ustępowej . . . ciekawe ilu mniej było by inżynierów


ejj, no bez przesady, czy to rzeczywiście aż tak często spotykany problem, żeby inżynierów ubyło  ::-o:  ? w naszym przypadku miska tak miała, nie pomagało wyciągnięcie dzwona - i tak do przodu nie dochodziło... poza tym tu na forum chyba raz się z tym problemem spotkałem - ktoś sugerował test z 3 czy 6 kulkami papieru - powinny się spłukać jeśli wszystko jest OK....

----------


## tomek4

Zadam banalne pytanie. 
Jak powinno być, mały przycisk mało wody, a duży to dużo ? Czy na odwrót ? 
Bo organoleptycznie nie potrafie stwierdzić - wydaje się, że tak samo długo leci...

Grohe Rapid SL:

----------


## miki818

Najprościej rzeczywiście przedzwonić do serwisanta lub sklepu w którym był stelaż kupowany - jeśli jest dobra i wykwalifikowana obsługa to pomogą.

----------


## Kamila_S_2008

Witam,
u mnie woda po spłukaniu leci jeszcze sporym strumieniem przez kilka do kilkunastu sekund .... muszę to wyregulować (mam nadzieję, że to tylko kwestia regulacji), ale majster który robił mi łazienkę zafugował mi przycisk. Teraz, by dostać się do mechanizmu regulującego muszę skuć fugę w okół przycisku. 

Pytanie: co zamiast fugi? Czy zawsze ten dostęp będzie taki utrudniony? A może nie kładzie się nic w okół przycisku?

Dziękuję za pomoc!
Kamila

----------


## Jarek.P

Jeśli fugi masz wąskie, to samo ich wyskrobanie niestety nie wystarczy, żeby zdjąć przycisk, trzeba go delikatnie przesunąć w bok. Potrzebny jest minimalny ruch, niemniej z 3-5mm miejsca na to musisz mieć.
Generalnie przycisk powinien byc założony na płytki, dopiero po  ich zrobieniu i zafugowaniu, wykonanie tego w odwrotnej kolejności, w dodatku połączone z zafugowaniem przycisku to skrajna bezmyślność i straszliwa fuszerka, w zasadzie należałoby teraz ściągnąć za dupę tego glazurnika i niech to robi od nowa, jak należy.

----------


## Kamila_S_2008

> Jeśli fugi masz wąskie, to samo ich wyskrobanie niestety nie wystarczy, żeby zdjąć przycisk, trzeba go delikatnie przesunąć w bok. Potrzebny jest minimalny ruch, niemniej z 3-5mm miejsca na to musisz mieć.
> Generalnie przycisk powinien byc założony na płytki, dopiero po  ich zrobieniu i zafugowaniu, wykonanie tego w odwrotnej kolejności, w dodatku połączone z zafugowaniem przycisku to skrajna bezmyślność i straszliwa fuszerka, w zasadzie należałoby teraz ściągnąć za dupę tego glazurnika i niech to robi od nowa, jak należy.


Dziękuję za te cenne rady.

Moja łazienka to sama fuszerka: woda wycieka z kabiny bezbrodzikowej, rączka z prysznica zamontowana w taki sposób, że uniemożliwia dostęp do pokrętła regulującego strumień wody, zaworki przy umywalce wbudowane pod kafelki, cieknąca instalacja wodna przy umywalce itd. itd. Facet się zmył, umowy nie podpisałam więc mam za swoje. 

Tymczasem skuję fugę i zobaczę co tam zastanę  :smile:  Sądzisz, że to kwestia regulacji czy może to być jakaś grubsza sprawa?

----------


## Jarek.P

Trudno powiedzieć, to może być źle zmontowana spłuczka, może jakieś zabrudzenia blokujące ruchomy element spłuczki, a może po prostu zbyt wysoko ustawiony poziom wody (choć wtedy raczej by się cały czas lało), jeśli montował to ten sam partacz, to wszystko możliwe niestety. Tak czy tak bez zajrzenia tam się nie obędzie.

----------


## Kamila_S_2008

Proszę jeszcze o podpowiedź jak najlepiej zabrać się do tej fugi. Służą do tego jakieś specjalne narzędzia? A może są preparaty zmiękczające fugi?

----------


## Jarek.P

Skrobak do fug, kupisz w każdym sklepie z narzędziami. Tu będzie potrzebna duża ostrożność, żeby nie pokaleczyć samego klawisza, możesz też próbować czymkolwiek ostrym i metalowym, choćby płaskim śrubokrętem.

----------


## GraMar

Kilka lat temu czyściłam przybrudzone fugi na terakocie płynem, który je zmiękczał.
Nie pamiętam nazwy, ale było w zwykłym sklepie razem z Delfinem Atlasa do zabezpieczania fug przed zabrudzeniem.





WIEM!! SZOP z Atlasa!!

----------


## Kamila_S_2008

Fugę zeskrobałam zwykłym śrubokrętem. Poszło gładko, bez żadnych uszkodzeń. Mam jednak pytanie, co dalej?  :smile:  Sądziłam, że w instrukcji do spłuczki będzie informacja o regulacji, ale się myliłam. Przesyłam fot. tego co pod panelem do spłukiwania. Na wystających elementach widać nacięcia, być może to ta regulacja... Proszę o radę.

----------


## przemo1

Dokładnie tak jest - zielony i biały element to rodzaje śrub regulacyjnych - wkręcasz, woda leci krócej; wykręcasz - woda leci dłużej (najczęściej).

----------


## braza

Podciągnę temat. 
Mam Grohe Rapid SL i ... spłukiwaną wodą mogę od razu podłogę umyć! Stelaż jest już zamontowany i obudowany płytami gk, jak można dostać się do regulacji nie rozwalając całej ściany?

----------


## Jarek.P

Tak samo. Jak zdjąć przycisk jest podane wyżej, potem to kwestia znalezienia elementów regulacyjnych.

----------


## braza

Dzięki Jarek.P, w tzw. "międzyczasie" podzwoniłam i z Grohe przysłali mi instrukcję. I nic to nie dało. Te regulatory ustawialiśmy z fachowcem w różnych pozycjach i ...przepraszam ... psińco! Woda jak chlapała, tak chlapie.
Do tego mam problem z przyciskiem spłukującym (skate cosmopolitan, grohe oczywiście). Zamontowany dokładnie według instrukcji, docięty połączony i ... odstaje od ściany, jest niestabilny i wygląda okropnie! Serwisant przyjedzie dopiero w przyszłym tygodniu ale mnie to wkurza, nie wiem co jest powodem!!! Będziesz w stanie coś mi doradzić?

----------


## Jarek.P

Cóż, nie widząc, mogę tylko napisać, że "coś musi być nie tak", ale to zapewne nie jest dla Ciebie specjalnie odkrywcze. Co do przycisku - mimo wsystko obstawiałbym na zły montaż, bo nie jestem sobie w stanie wyobrazić innej przyczyny. Ramka od przycisku powinna dolegać do glazury, a jeśli dolega równo i nie jest przy montażu powyginana, to przycisk jest przez nią ustawiany też równo w płaszczyćnie glazury, przy takim montażu to nie ma prawa odstawać.

Woda - czy jeśli spuszczasz "małą" wodę, to też chlapie?

----------


## braza

Chlapie bez względu na opcję, mam wrażenie nawet, że nie ma różnicy w ilości wody czy to wciskając przycisk "małej" wody czy dużej. Całe to rozwiązanie z regulacją jest moim zdaniem do bani, bo żaden normalny facet nie wsadzi tam ręki po zamontowaniu stelaża. Mi się udało, ale podrapana jestem jakbym z kotami walczyła ... i nic.
Co do przycisku ... byc może faktycznie jest to wina montażu, mam jednak wątpliwości. No bo jak może sie dobrze trzymać system składający się z trzech części, które mocowane są tylko do siebie nawzajem? Główny kołnierz tylko wchodzi do otworu stelaża, nie jest do niczego mocowany. Nakładka mocowana jest do niego na 2 śruby i na nią przychodzi nakładka ozdobna. To nie ma prawa byc stabilne! Dopóki jeszcze nie nałoży się tego ozdobnego chromu to jak cie mogę, ale po nałożeniu, masakra! Proszę, tu parę zdjęć




Jak widzisz to jest dopiero gk. Na ścianie nie będzie żadnych płytek, będzie po prostu pomalowana. Naprawdę nie wiem, co z tym zrobić ... Na zdjęciach nie widac tak naprawdę, jak bardzo to wszystko odstaje, po każdym wciśnięciu przycisku drzwiczki się po prostu otwierają, żeby w ogóle przycisk wcisnąć, trzeba przytrzymać całość, bo inaczej nie uda się tego zrobić. No szlag mnie trafia!!!

----------


## ziele1985

> Chlapie bez względu na opcję, mam wrażenie nawet, że nie ma różnicy w ilości wody czy to wciskając przycisk "małej" wody czy dużej. Całe to rozwiązanie z regulacją jest moim zdaniem do bani, bo żaden normalny facet nie wsadzi tam ręki po zamontowaniu stelaża. Mi się udało, ale podrapana jestem jakbym z kotami walczyła ... i nic.
> Co do przycisku ... byc może faktycznie jest to wina montażu, mam jednak wątpliwości. No bo jak może sie dobrze trzymać system składający się z trzech części, które mocowane są tylko do siebie nawzajem? Główny kołnierz tylko wchodzi do otworu stelaża, nie jest do niczego mocowany. Nakładka mocowana jest do niego na 2 śruby i na nią przychodzi nakładka ozdobna. To nie ma prawa byc stabilne! Dopóki jeszcze nie nałoży się tego ozdobnego chromu to jak cie mogę, ale po nałożeniu, masakra! Proszę, tu parę zdjęć
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jak widzisz to jest dopiero gk. Na ścianie nie będzie żadnych płytek, będzie po prostu pomalowana. Naprawdę nie wiem, co z tym zrobić ... Na zdjęciach nie widac tak naprawdę, jak bardzo to wszystko odstaje, po każdym wciśnięciu przycisku drzwiczki się po prostu otwierają, żeby w ogóle przycisk wcisnąć, trzeba przytrzymać całość, bo inaczej nie uda się tego zrobić. No szlag mnie trafia!!!


Mam ten sam przycisk (grohe solido) i to chromowane trzeba "naciagnac" od gory na plastik. W instrukcji przycisku jest opisane.

----------


## sterowiec40

A może to ,że chlapie  to wina  "wyprofilowania miski ustępowej"  ?
Z mojego doświadczenia  plastikowe śruby (na zdjęciu z nacięciami) nie służą do regulacji  ilości wody do spłukania. Tymi śrubami reguluje się "napięcie" przycisków do spłukiwania. Są dwa przyciski  mały -  mała ilość wody , duży duża ilość wody.  Ilość wody jaka będzie w zbiorniku reguluje  się tak jak we wszystkich spłuczkach położeniem pływaka , który zamyka i otwiera  zawór napełniający.

----------


## miszelos

> Witam
> Mam podwieszany zestaw WC (nie wiem jakiej firmy) i jest problem polegający na tym, że nie spłukuje przedniej części - najbardziej oddalonej od wylotu wody ze spłuczki. Czy jest możliwość regulacji, lub co należałoby zrobić, aby zestaw poprawnie spłukiwał całą miskę?


Mam ten sam problem - czy uporałeś się z tym?

----------

